# Nokia N82 - anyone got it?



## gopz (Mar 25, 2008)

How is the Nokia N82, has anyone actually bought it and used it for a while? Can owners provide some hands on info?

I have read the reviews online but want to know specifically from actual owners - whether its worth buying and is typing SMS difficult due to the small keys?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 25, 2008)

Nope it isn't. I have used it for quite some time and found the keys very usable.


----------



## gopz (Mar 26, 2008)

Well how about the battery life and whats the difference when you compare it with N95 8GB (apart from screen size)?


----------



## ace (Mar 26, 2008)

hi

well N82 is a gr8 phone... 
the keypad is usable..... (it will take time to adjust...)....not as bad as it looks
otherwise its quite gud....
battery life is gud... better than N95...with normal usage ....
but if u try WIFI/GPS  battery drains fast...i couldnt get 1hr of wifi without draining the batt to more than half...
also i feel tht its interface(menu ) is faster thn N95 - 8gb(though they r the same os).
also the cam is just superb....

music (loudness)frm spkr is lesser than N95-8gb... but only slightly..
but using earphones its the same....
well it has NGAGE 2.0 support.... accelerometers......tv out.....

hav been using it for 2 months...m happy with it....
though N95 has a larger screen and 8gb mem.... only diffs i recon...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a nice phone, the keys would take some time to get used to though..


----------

